# SF Bay peninsula Retul fit?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a fit from Sport Velo in Menlo Park or Calmar Bicycles in Santa Clara (only a Retul fitter since 2015)?

My right knee is off (probably because I broke that leg then had a tibial nail installed and remove) and I'd like some one competent to look at how I'm pedaling.

Retul 3d analysis seems like the right approach for that.

Otherwise I'm great for at least 134 miles.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Has anyone gotten a fit from Sport Velo in Menlo Park or Calmar Bicycles in Santa Clara (only a Retul fitter since 2015)?
> 
> My right knee is off (probably because I broke that leg then had a tibial nail installed and remove) and I'd like some one competent to look at how I'm pedaling.
> 
> ...


I would not hesitate to go to Calmar. I can't remember the owners name, but he was tweaking the fit on a bike I was going to testride


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember seeing Calmar on the Retul locator, but it has since been delisted. Calmar is a Specialized shop, so they do offer their own BG Fit service. I'm not sure how Specialized is choosing to incorporate Retul, but Calmar probably uses a combination of both. I have heard of shops that use a combination of a Guru DFU bike and the Retul 3D sensors.


----------

